
Ask HN: What are important trends in Operating System design? - dizzydiz
Both trends that have materialised recently and future trends. I haven&#x27;t been able to find much on this - is there much innovation in this space?
======
JoachimSchipper
Assorted pointers:

[http://danluu.com/clwb-pcommit/](http://danluu.com/clwb-pcommit/) on the
speed of modern persistent storage and the need to get the OS out of the way
for best performance

[http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/02/custom-stack-it-goes-
to-11...](http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/02/custom-stack-it-goes-to-11.html)
on the speed of modern networking and the need to get the OS out of the way
for best performance

[http://joeduffyblog.com/2015/12/19/safe-native-
code/](http://joeduffyblog.com/2015/12/19/safe-native-code/) and the rest of
that blog on Microsoft Research's Midori research OS, based on C# and type
safety rather than traditional process-based (i.e. Memory Mapping Unit-based)
security

[https://sel4.systems/](https://sel4.systems/) for a proven-secure (with many
asterisks) native-code microkernel

MirageOS (OCaml) and similar (often Rust-based) unikernels

... and of course, the rise of the heavyweight microkernel under the name
"hypervisor"

Each of these ideas has very serious downsides, but each also has earnest
proponents.

